# Led Zep cover - Achilles Last Stand



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Huber Krautster II into AXE FX II - apogee duet - Logic Pro. Split coil bridge pup for the rhythm parts and full humbucker for solo.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fhuber-krautster-ii


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Laying in our hotel room while my wife and son are falling asleep, wishing I had headphones to check this out. 
Great song! 
I shall return.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My absolute fave Zep tune, in fact I just bought the remastered + bonus disc last week. Really nice job, sounded great


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

keto said:


> My absolute fave Zep tune, in fact I just bought the remastered + bonus disc last week. Really nice job, sounded great


I flip between Achilles and Ten Years Gone as my favorite Zep tunes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> My absolute fave Zep tune, in fact I just bought the remastered + bonus disc last week. Really nice job, sounded great


It's my favorite Zep tune too, and has been since I first heard it...
I like this--not quite the same, but I like that--but it certainly has the spirit of the original...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That sounded great. 

Now do 10 years gone (that's my fave).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Great job, Alex. I loves me some Jimmy. Hows about some In My Time of Dying (a Zep song I never mastered as I suck at slide).


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

That too is my favourite Zep tune from their most underrated album (in my view).

Good job!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Great job, Alex. I loves me some Jimmy. Hows about some In My Time of Dying (a Zep song I never mastered as I suck at slide).


I've only attempted slide a few times and was bad at it. Thx for the comments


----------

